# I thought I'd seen everything!!!



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I was minding my own business playing scrabble until I set it aside to eat dinner.

When I picked it up after eating my Fire was unresponsive, It wouldn't even power on.

This was a first.

Without really expecting it to work I held the power button in for about a minute, then let it go and almost immediately pressed it again.  It took another couple of minutes for it to power up but all is well.  Whew!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine did that this morning. I think there may have been a software update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine would do that occasionally.  It started doing it more and more and take longer to come back.  I replaced it while it was still under warranty.  Hopefully it's just an aberration.

I don't believe there's been a software update recently?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't believe there's been a software update recently?
> 
> Betsy


I don't think so. The page at Amazon shows 6.3.1 as the latest, which is, I'm pretty sure, the one that's been out for a while.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think so. The page at Amazon shows 6.3.1 as the latest, which is, I'm pretty sure, the one that's been out for a while.


hehe.. it may have been out for a while, but until yesterday morning, my Fire hadn't been hooked up to a wifi since....... late May.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah.  Well, in your case, then, maybe it was the update.  Finally.


----------

